# What Language do the Orks speak?



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I know when it's written down "Da Orks speak like dis!... WWWWWAAAGGGHHHH!!!"

But do they really speak like that in universe? I know whenever the orks are described as talking to Humans they're supposed to speak in heavily accented Gothic. But amongst themselves do they speak Orkish or do they keep the Football Hooligan thing going.


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Near as I can tell they speak grunty english all the time, but I may be wrong.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

No.

Orks speak Orkish. They speak in that accent for our benefit and to demonstrate their lack of intelligence. 

Even Yarrick had to interrogate a captured Ork for a while to learn their speech.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

same as different people from different countries i'd imagine


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There are references to the ork language as being very crude. The bad english as it is written is for our benefit as heliene said.

In the Ciaphas Cain series, Gunner Jurgen and Inquisitor Vail both know the Orcish language. Vail herself is quoted as sayng it`s not hard, mostly just yelling and blows to the head.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

They're basically plants anyways, or fungi, if you will. Their DNA is considered to be a viral genus, and they reproduce by spores. yay! talking plants! :clapping: 

the fact that they have any sort of intelligent language at all, is a testament to their adaptability as a species. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It`s the same with any species. When they interact with the imperium they have to speak gothic, but when on their own they undoubtedly have their own languages. Such as in DoW, it`s safe to assume when playing as tau or whatever that they speak their own words to each other, the english is just so we know what they`re saying.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The accent they are referenced with in the Ork codex however, is cockney. 

Yet they speak Orkish. Duuuh


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you sure? I would have thought that they speak English ... GW is from England and whatnot. Contrary to public belief Americans do NOT speak English, we speak American, a bastardized version, or dialect of English. Come to think of it Orks sound very similar to us Americans ... wonder why that is?:wink:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Talthewicked said:


> Are you sure? I would have thought that they speak English ... GW is from England and whatnot. Contrary to public belief Americans do NOT speak English, we speak American, a bastardized version, or dialect of English. Come to think of it Orks sound very similar to us Americans ... wonder why that is?:wink:


quite simply because _we_ are the bastardized version of England.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Are you sure? I would have thought that they speak English ... GW is from England and whatnot. Contrary to public belief Americans do NOT speak English, we speak American, a bastardized version, or dialect of English. Come to think of it Orks sound very similar to us Americans ... wonder why that is?:wink:


What? I always saw Ork speak as a really trashy English dialect. Just look at their slang. "Sod off," for example. Certainly not an American colloquialism. Plus the inability to pronounce "H," with words like "head" becoming "ead," is very stereotypical of an English accent. The only "American" thing about Orkz is their preference for "Z's" over "S's."


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> What? I always saw Ork speak as a really trashy English dialect. Just look at their slang. "Sod off," for example. Certainly not an American colloquialism. Plus the inability to pronounce "H," with words like "head" becoming "ead," is very stereotypical of an English accent. The only "American" thing about Orkz is their preference for "Z's" over "S's."


Exactly they're almost like ye olde english football hooligans. For gods sake they even had a book years ago called "ERE WE GO, ERE WE GO, ERE WE GO!" or something similar. And for the uninitiated "ERE WE GO!" is an english football chant.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Coder59 said:


> Exactly they're almost like ye olde english football hooligans. For gods sake they even had a book years ago called "ERE WE GO, ERE WE GO, ERE WE GO!" or something similar. And for the uninitiated "ERE WE GO!" is an english football chant.


I think so too. If they spoke American English it would be full of "whaz up" or "Bitchez and hoez" or "I befo E ezept afta C" .


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 16, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Are you sure? I would have thought that they speak English ... GW is from England and whatnot. Contrary to public belief Americans do NOT speak English, we speak American, a bastardized version, or dialect of English. Come to think of it Orks sound very similar to us Americans ... wonder why that is?:wink:


I see what you mean but they speak in a cockney accent, I am a cockney and I recognise one of my own :alcoholic:. Anybody English would recognise it as such.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Even I recognise the cockney accent, and I`m on the other side of the planet. While the speech may be cockney, I believe the mannerism more closely resembles an aussie yobbo.

In case you`re wondering, Yes, Australia has ******** too. We call them yobbos and bogans.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Are you sure? I would have thought that they speak English ... GW is from England and whatnot. Contrary to public belief Americans do NOT speak English, we speak American, a bastardized version, or dialect of English. Come to think of it Orks sound very similar to us Americans ... wonder why that is?:wink:


Cockney is an english dialect, mate


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

orks are a cross of ********, bogans and whatever it is english people have that speak strange. 
cockney accent, american writing and australian bogan stupidity so its a multicultural race of earths idiots.

anyone who takes offence to this i am sorry. kind of


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

PC is a joke. Spot on, Kale Hellas.

FIGHT FOR FREE SPEECH! 

Yes, I am an equal oppurtunity rascist. I hate humans in general.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> They're basically plants anyways, or fungi, if you will. Their DNA is considered to be a viral genus, and they reproduce by spores. yay! talking plants! :clapping:
> 
> the fact that they have any sort of intelligent language at all, is a testament to their adaptability as a species.
> 
> CP


Well there is an old saying if you talk to your plants they feel ebtter and grow more so maybe we should stop talking to the Orks at all?


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Well there is an old saying if you talk to your plants they feel ebtter and grow more so maybe we should stop talking to the Orks at all?


Then they would punch you. I allways wondered what happened if you offered an Ork booze.


----------



## Sister Apris (Mar 29, 2010)

as far as I know fungi are not plants, mushrooms are not plants.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fungi indeed are no more plants than hamsters are!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

blah blah blah whatever!


----------

